# backfeeding voltage??



## switchleg (Sep 22, 2008)

This is the second time that I have run into this situation. 
I open the panel (residential) and take voltage readings on all the breakers while they are turned off. One of the breakers reads 120 to ground. Take wire off of breaker and still get a reading of 120v. Second time this happened to me I was only getting a reading of 53v or something like that. Anyone seen this before?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

You're using a DMM, right? 

Use a Wiggy and tell me what you get.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

switchleg said:


> This is the second time that I have run into this situation.
> I open the panel (residential) and take voltage readings on all the breakers while they are turned off. One of the breakers reads 120 to ground. Take wire off of breaker and still get a reading of 120v. Second time this happened to me I was only getting a reading of 53v or something like that. Anyone seen this before?


If all the breakers are off how can you be getting 120 v on the wire. Sounds like this is possibly fed from another panel. 

Is the entire house off and you get 120V or do are you turning them off one at a time? 


The 53V sounds like a bad neutral but need more info.


----------



## leland (Dec 28, 2007)

Use a coil or analog meter.

If it's still there charge 3Xs normal to punish the homeowner for saving a buck.:thumbsup:


----------

